# Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI



## wolfie (Jan 14, 2001)

Just installed the Napa Gold 7187, and it looks and sounds as though everything is snug and tight, but the filter ends definitely look different than the filter that was in there. There's a raised rubber edge on the Napa filter that wasn't on the other one, and doesn't seem to be on the Mann filters in pictures. Thoughts? Car sounds smooth, and no oil pressure warning flashed up.
















Thanks for any insight you might have


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (wolfie)*

Napa usually sells Mann filters. Not sure why you are putting in a aftermarket filter? I wouldn't risk it at all. You have a German car so put German parts back in it and you won't have a problem. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...71098


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (stuntboy79)*

get it from the dealer mayne


----------



## wolfie (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (blacksmoke194)*

Meh... this filter can't be any less quality than the Big O filter the previous owner had in there, and it was holding up just fine. I'm not too worried about the quality, more the fitting inside the housing. So anyhoo, I went ahead and installed it, have driven on it for a couple days now, and things are good to go. Think I'll probably use up the other one of these I have and then track down the Mann. I'll post a pic of the used Napa filter when I change it out in a few thousand miles and maybe we can give it a look. Accidentally clipped a curb on the way to work this morning and dinged the right rear Huff, but that's a whole different post. Sucks a$$ all the same tho.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (wolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfie* »_Meh... this filter can't be any less quality than the Big O filter the previous owner had in there, and it was holding up just fine. *I'm not too worried about the quality, more the fitting inside the housing. * So anyhoo, I went ahead and installed it, have driven on it for a couple days now, and things are good to go. Think I'll probably use up the other one of these I have and then track down the Mann. I'll post a pic of the used Napa filter when I change it out in a few thousand miles and maybe we can give it a look. Accidentally clipped a curb on the way to work this morning and dinged the right rear Huff, but that's a whole different post. Sucks a$$ all the same tho. 









So, you don't care how well your filter.....filters!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (gehr)*

yah it'll work just fine.. but the bigger picture here is to buy the OEMs all the way. Filters are extremely important and shouldn't be a price issue. 
Buy the Mann and pack your lunches.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (wolfie)*

Napa Gold filters are quality filters.


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Napa Gold filters are rebranded WIX filters which are quality filters


----------



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (peplsuk)*

12$ gets u an OEM replacement filter from the dealership. Why bother going to napa? or anyone else for that matter..


----------



## wolfie (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Napa Gold 7187 for '06 GLI (EnjoiVDub)*

It's totally not a cost issue, simply availability at the time. Had there been a serious quality issue, I would have gone elsewhere, but after checking out the Napa, they seemed good to go. I was more interested in addressing the fitting, not the quality. There are about a dozen threads discussing the quality of filters, but few discussing the upper fitting of the filter. Thanks all the same though. Looks like there's plenty of support for the Mann brand filters. You boys own stock or something?


----------

